# slingshot hunting (noob)



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

so after watching slingshot hunting videos, I was in shock of how people can actually go hunt small game with one and it made me anxious to try. I went to walmart and bought me a daisy b52 and started to practice, im getting a little bit more accuarate by the day, but i want to get into hunting, is this the slingshot i should use to hunt or what? or where could i get one?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am moving this down to the hunting forum, where you are more likely to get appropriate replies.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

It depends what you wanna hunt. You may can us tell more about your intentions.

It says it would shoot 1/2" steel. It is enough for hunting but the daisy bands are not the fastest.

Keep checking the 'hunting section' to get an idea what people use.

There are a lot of vendors on this forum who can supply what you need.

http://www.basspro.com/Daisy-B52-Slingshot/product/102584/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is of course a lot of variation. You will profit by having look at this thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

Im looking to kill black birds, doves, and possibly squirrels.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You could put some flat bands on it and it would be ok


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those bands on the B52 are not the best choice. A ergo board cut with latex flats and some 1/2" steel or .44 cal lead and your on your way.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

personally i would go for a ergo type frame, suitable for flatbands.
sumtn like the HathcockTargetSniper by Bill Hays, and i would shoot lead balls or slugs, minimum 9mm.

but remember you are trying to kill tough little critters, preferably by headshots, and they move their heads around a LOT. so you should practise untill you can dependably hit a walnut sized target, at diffrent ranges and elevations.

trust me, hunting with a slingshot is harder then it looks on youtube, and most certainly more difficult then hinting with n (air)rifle.

good luck with your quest, please keep us posted

cheers, remco


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I will throw a couple of cents into the pot. I don't think the daisy or really any, commercial bands are up to the task of hunting. If I was going to have to hunt with them I would shoot as large stone or 50 cal lead or larger in orde to make up for the lack of speed.

Honestly, for the same price or cheaper than most store bought models you can buy enough theraband gold to make lots of band sets. Using scissors and masking tape cut out your bands, how to is on youtube, scrounge up some leather for pockets and find a nice natural fork that fits your hand well and have a better hunting slingshot than anything you can buy at a box store. And the real beauty of this is it is for pennies, use chained rubber bands and it is even cheaper still and more effective than ANY box store tubes.

That is the true beauty of slingshots, they are practically free and very effective with a bit of practice. This started life as a simple beech limb and now is very effective hunting tool that has taken game and hopefully will take much more.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

if you want to hunt a suggest that you buy a slingshot of one of the vendors on here as the prices are reosonable and they will know what they are doing. the main point is though do not hunt if yo can not hit a 1.5 inch target at at least 8 metres otherwise you will not get clean kills also use the correct ammo, there are plenty of threads relating to this.


----------



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you guys so much, i had no idea i would get so much feedback, and i will try to find a natural fork, the picture above looks great, and where could i get theraband? A family member of mine is a nurse and can get surgical tubing, is that good?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Surgical tubing will for sure work, lots of people swear by it. Thera band is widely available, a google search should bring up lots of vendors, I usually just order mine off ebay. Dogwoods are native to LA and world famous for great slingshot forks.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I would say the daisy tubes are enough for birds, even rabbit. But, squirrel are another story.


----------



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

i made these today out of oak flooring, what you think?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

they look ok but just make sure that they are sanded plenty and especially around the fork tips otherwise the bands will break prematurely.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks good especially for first trys, looks like you for sure have the talent to make a proper hunting slingshot. I can't tell how thick that flooring is but it looks fairly thin, that is no problem at all just glue two pieces together and it should be plenty strong for any bands.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

looks fine for a first attempt but band them lightly, wear eye protection and be weary of forkhits. on your next attempt i would advise to leave the 'throat' a little shallower, so that there is a little more beef to the bottom of your forks.

also, dont underestimate the strength of a nice forked branch. because the grain in those runs all the way from the forktips to the bottom of the handle they are usually more resiliant to forkhits and drops than the ones cut from a piece of board.

welcome to the madness and happy shooting!

cheers, remco


----------

